# Bray'arth Ashmantle - Salamander Dreadnaught HQ from Badab War 2



## Truth Bearer (Jul 30, 2008)

Here is my Ashmantle conversion and paintjob from IA10 - Badab War 2.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Great job. The only thing is it looks a bit bare for a venerable dread. Maybe a few more throphies or a lizard skin or two?


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

it looks really flat. The green needs to atleast have a highlight... The flames look great, but it is kinda bland, perhaps MORE flames for a ven dread?


----------



## Truth Bearer (Jul 30, 2008)

It actually is highlighted, but my phone apparently can't show you that. I was thinking more flames on the shoulders and claws. hmm


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Love the little flame windows, that's a brilliant idea and you've pulled it off nicely there.

I think the sarcophagus matching the sides makes it look a little too 'standard', which may be why it doesn't look as venerable as it might do otherwise.

Personally i'd do some freehand on the lower arms and add some gubbins on the top of the dread to make it look more ornate.

Still very impressive work, i like this a lot


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Love the flames in the windows and the model is painted really nice. I agree with others though, it looks a little bare in places. Maybe more flames, trophies, seals and scrolls and maybe some more battle damage, scratches/burn an blast marks. 
Good work though.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

It looks great, adding more trophies will make it more unique and Revered.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

As other have said, a harder highlight would work better. I can kind of see it on the feet, but the shoulders especially doesn't show. Also I think you should paint some of the metal framing on some of the panels. I think that would help make the model pop and look less flat. Other than that great work, love the flame windows.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I've read the fluff on this dread character and the lack of ornate trappings is entirely in character- when his special attack is to completely wreath himself in flames I don't think that many trophies, seals, scrolls etc would survive the inferno. So it would make sense he'd only have the bare minimum added after the last battle he was in.

Well done mate- are the flames in the sarcophagus supposed to represent said ability? I presumed they were, like a pilot light on a flamer style thing.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice work, love the dreadnought :victory:. Haven't got Badab War 2 though .

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

i love the flames in the windows, and those claws! 

Rev


----------



## Truth Bearer (Jul 30, 2008)

Here is him with some more paint put to it.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Truth,

Fine job and well done on some good work here. I think the level of detail is fine, and not every Chapters Venerable Dreads have to be full of scrollwork etc for them to be Venerable. Fluff wise, even the basic dread should be coated in stuff if you go by who gets put in them. And the age of the beings inside them, would ensure that they are all Chapter Champions! So I think you have done a fine job. 

Good work, keep it up.


----------

